# piebald gecko?



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

*oddball gecko?*

i've recently had hatch this unusual looking gecko, i've not seen one like her from any other pairing i have done, she is from super snow bell x patternless radar, both parents were from jmg and i've had jeff jr look back over their genetics and nothing unusual was involved,

does she look unusual to anybody else or is it just proud parent syndrome?

i think she has a piebald quality to her, i can sort of see a supersnow pattern coming in on the pink bits, did anything ever get found out about quadrapop's gecko "prawn"?

here's my snowbell



































what do you think?


forgot to add, she's 4 weeks old and 6g


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

I really dont see any likeness to prawn but a very abberant bell snow, I have seen this type of patterning quite often more so in snows. Update the pics in a couple of weeks with how she develops.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Hi Ste,*

*Well I can see what you mean about piebald but whether she would be classed as one your guess is a good as mine, I dont think I ever saw Prawn so I couldnt comment on that but Ive got a couple of exactly the same crossings going on and the male is also a patty Radar whose origins are JMG so it will be interesting to see what I get! but anything like this little beauty I`ll be happy with* :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

I think time will tell once she has her true colours and is up to a decent size you should be able to tell but she is a stunner


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hiya Ste.

Where you been hiding fella?!

Anyway she's a corker so first off Congrats. :notworthy:

I'd say she has lovely jungle/aberrant markings, and nice whiteness. Should grow up to be a stunner!

So what else you got cooking? :mf_dribble::whistling2:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> So what else you got cooking? :mf_dribble::whistling2:


 
got some patternless bells, a radar female a pair of blood hypo's with hets, and a load of enigma's with cool hets as well as some snowbell het radars, all between 6 and 15g think there are 13 babies from 2011 if anybody wants anything


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

boywonder said:


> got some patternless bells, a radar female a pair of blood hypo's with hets, and a load of enigma's with cool hets as well as some snowbell het radars, all between 6 and 15g think there are 13 babies from 2011 if anybody wants anything


 how much is your radar?


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

quadrapop said:


> I really dont see any likeness to prawn but a very abberant bell snow, I have seen this type of patterning quite often more so in snows. Update the pics in a couple of weeks with how she develops.


 
think you could be right but in the flesh i can see a super snow pattern coming through in the pink bits, the camera doesn't pick it up yet and hopefully it'll darken as she grows, i'll keep everybody updated if she doesn't get sold


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice gecko, cool pattern.

Phil


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

MP reptiles said:


> how much is your radar?


 
she's 6 g atm, is aberrant/banded patterned and both eyes are full red eclipse, pm me an offer, worst i can say is no :2thumb: here parents are bell enigma eclipse x bell sunglow eclipse both from geckosetc


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations Matey 
She is a very good looking little lady!!! I would love to see how she develops!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Balbino snow hyper aberrant.

When you say Patternless radar, Is that (Polygenic)Patternless reverse striped ? or (Recessive)Patternless ?.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

gazz said:


> Nice Balbino snow hyper aberrant.
> 
> When you say Patternless radar, Is that (Polygenic)Patternless reverse striped ? or (Recessive)Patternless ?.


when she hatched i thought, wow nice jungle snow bell but as she grows she has a certain quality about her that is hard to describe, the pics i've taken don't seem to show it but she looks like a super snow baby that has been painted in patches with white paint, perhaps its because the white edges are crisp and as the markings break up she will look more normal, as others have said, time will tell but so far she's staying nice and white

patty stripe, like a raptor but bell instead of tremper


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow thats one nice geko


----------

